# "Lost Lock" Problem



## hortonjr (Oct 28, 2005)

I have an "interesting" problem that is starting to happen every few days with one of my two 921's (it's never happened on the other, older box). The problem happens when coming out of inactivity mode (using the machine for the first time that day). The machine reports a "lost lock" message on all satellite channels (both birds), but the OTA tuner works fine. Most of the time a soft reboot fixes the issue, but only if the soft reboot is followed immediately with a power-off, power-on cycle. Sometimes it takes two reboots to restore operation. You always have to "flash" the power off and then back on, either via remote or the front panel button, before the satellite channels return. I had the issue frequently a few months ago, then it seemed to disappear, only to return again this past week or so. Any thoughts?

Bob


----------



## Ken Howe (Aug 9, 2005)

sell the 921s and get some newer VIP equipment... lol. ^_^


----------



## hortonjr (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

The same thing has been happening with my 921 for the last week.
Sometimes 3 birds sometimes just one.
I set a timer to record Vegas on statelite last night (I was recording something else on OTA tuner) and had no sound.
Changed channels and nothing on any channel except for OTA.
I ordered a vip 622 on 2/1 install scheduled for 3/7. Hopefully the 622 will show up before long before my 921 goes belly up.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Do a signal strength check (Menu 6,2). Usually when I check the signal strenght of the OTA tuner I get a quick "getting info. from satellite" message. That usually kicks the satellite tuners back without having to reboot.

Sometimes I get only one out of the two satellite tuners working. I have a DishPro system so it may have something to do with getting the correct signal over the cable. Again the OTA tuner SS meter does wonders! You can also try a "check switch", however be csure you actually have signal (i.e. no "snow fade"). Inerrupted signals cause probelms. When I moved I mounted my dishes on 8' poles so I could have access to them should wet snow cover them. I also put them under the eaves which has protected them. Now if only I can find the right cement to make the poles stay put in windy weather.


----------



## hortonjr (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks! I'll try that next time (which I'm sure will be soon) 

Bob


----------



## mastruck (Feb 12, 2006)

Does anyone know what causes this problem. It comes and goes on my 921 all the time. I thought it might be a bad cable - had them replaced. Then I thought it was a bad DishPro switch and had it replaced. Now it sounds like it is has been a faulty 921 design all the time...

Will it ever be fixed?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

mastruck said:


> Does anyone know what causes this problem. It comes and goes on my 921 all the time. I thought it might be a bad cable - had them replaced. Then I thought it was a bad DishPro switch and had it replaced. Now it sounds like it is has been a faulty 921 design all the time...
> 
> Will it ever be fixed?


Probably just another 921 problem.

I saw this on one of my 921's over the weekend. Power-Button and Power cord reboots did not get it back (though I didn't try a power cycle right after the reboot).

Eventually had to boot it up with the sat disconnected and then do a switch check (I've needed to do this before).

May never get fixed. I doubt the 921 is very high on Dish's list. I have a feeling E* will eventually give us a VERY strong motivation to upgrade these. Sooner they get them all in the trash, sooner they can cap-off the money pit.


----------

